# Pondering This Lathe



## Whyemier (Jul 18, 2014)

I've been watching this lathe on Craigslist for a few weeks now.:watchingyou:  Long enough to see the price fall closer to my range.  The wife said we/I could use some cash we have in an investment that has matured to purchase this.  Price is still a bit high for my finances tho'. 

Does anyone know anything about these Clausing lathes?  The listing says it is in good shape and the only reason he's selling it is to make room for a newer one he's purchased. Does it look like it's had a paint job?  


It would fit in my shed...have to change it to 120 volt as I don't have 220 available...perhaps... 

But then she wants me to sell the old South Bend 9....AAHHHHGGGGG! Decisions and turmoil!:yikes:







 --------------------------------Lathe delivered to your garage---------------------------------
 For sale is a good working Colchester 13 lathe that is ready to make parts. Gap bed will swing 19" . The motor is single phase 220 volt two speed pulley the spindle has a brake. Spindle bore is 1.65" with L00 nose. Chuck included. The tool post steady rest and tail stock go with machine also full length splash guard on back. All gears are in good shape power feeds work. The gears in the head look like they were made yesterday. Very solid heavy machine. I used it for hobby projects and need to make room for other machines.

 Machine size is 72" long 30" wide.


----------



## xalky (Jul 18, 2014)

Man, that machine looks like its been really well cared for. If the price is right, and it runs as good as it looks....Its a no brainer.


----------



## chips&more (Jul 18, 2014)

It looks like someone “just “went through a lot of work and painted it up all pretty and all. Maybe after all that work they found out something was wrong with it? So are selling it and getting another lathe? I would not go through all that work and then sell it if it worked! Must be something wrong, I smell a rat.


Edit: I just noticed that large change gear. And it’s been welded! And that whole area does not look right. Shouldn’t it have a banjo? And more gears? Was it set-up for Metric? Is that a 127 tooth gear? And the lower outside gear does nothing? Someone please chime in that knows more about this model lathe than me.


----------



## francist (Jul 19, 2014)

I think it's been painted as well, fairly recently. All the steel bits have normal discolouration from oil wiping, etc but there's nothing on the green parts. Not even wear showing on the coolant tank (if that's what the sloped cover is in the centre). 

May still be great machine, but it has been prettied.


----------



## samthedog (Jul 19, 2014)

If you have the chance to see it, go check it out. The painting is no sign for alarm as many people slap a coat of paint on a machine then get a case of upgradeitis and move on. The weld on the gear is likely to weld a splined collar so that the gear engages the shaft. This machine is more substantial than a SB and is much more rigid. It is likely rocking a 3 HP motor so will be a bit of a work horse. Check what range of threads it will cut as getting change gears can be very difficult. It looks to be a Colchester Triumph from the 50's:

http://www.lathes.co.uk/colchester/page14.html

rebadged as a Clausing 15 inch:

http://www.lathes.co.uk/colchester/page8.html

If the accuracy is still there on the machine, backlash is tolerable and it has the right accessories, then pounce on it and then give it a better paint job.

Paul.


----------



## Ray C (Jul 19, 2014)

For sure, go check it out.  I've always had a sweet spot for units in that era/style.  Find-out what kind of spindle mount system it has -and if it's something you can live with.  -Me personally...  I'm not crazy about spin-on chucks.  If it's not a spin-on type, verify it has mounted chucks or, that the style is still available.


Ray


----------



## Ray C (Jul 19, 2014)

I actually like that little lathe myself -but don't worry, I'm not planning to snipe it.  Anyhow, I just looked more closely and it appears to have a "L-type" spindle mount.  -Not 100% certain but, that style was popular in the day of that lathe.  L0 and L1 backplates were the most common back then and now are a little hard to find -but not impossible.  I'm told there's a place that still makes them but, I've never been able to confirm that.  There is also an L00 type (smaller than L0) -which likely is something you may need to scavenge off eBay or a machine equipment supplier.  There's also L2, L3 etc (much bigger size) and don't believe I've ever seen one.  If that lathe has an L-type spindle, I'd bet money it's either L00 or L0.


Ray


----------



## awander (Jul 19, 2014)

The ad says it's L00.


----------



## Ray C (Jul 19, 2014)

awander said:


> The ad says it's L00.




Ughhhh, that's what I get for not reading thoroughly  :  -Slap on noggin...


Ray


----------



## Brain Coral (Jul 19, 2014)

This lathe looks very much like a Colchester Triumph. I have a Colchester Master which is almost identical to this lathe, although the apron is set up a little differently.




There is nothing wrong with the outboard gearing set-up as far as I know. Other than the welded gear, it looks the same as mine...




The lathe that you pictured can cut both imperial and metric threads by simply turning the short lever that is just above the tumbler shaft on the lower change gear box. It appears that the electric panel (bottom left cabinet stand) has been re-modelled, as one would expect, as the ad states that it is a single phase 220 volt operation. This lathe would have been 3 phase originally and likely had a suds pump in the center cabinet. I am very happy with my lathe. 

You still have to determine what condition it is in.

If you have any additional questions, I'd be happy to try and answer them.

Maybe someone already posted the appropriate links, but just in case...

http://www.lathes.co.uk/colchester/index.html

Good luck... 

Brian

Oh, and yes, it looks like it's been repainted... and the spindle is simply driven by twin belts... not a two speed pulley...


----------



## Whyemier (Jul 20, 2014)

Thanks for all the input on this question.  I'll be trying to get over there (an hour and a half away) soon as I can to look at the lathe.  Unfortunately I will be out of town this week for the job (yes, as old as I am I still work, can't afford to retire just yet, thank you gubment changes) going to Richmond to work on the cracker/cookie plant ('biscuits' for you folks in the UK).

If it works out the Biggest problem I'll have is getting this machine into my 'shop/shed' and maneuvering it around. Next is providing power to the 220, only have 110 in the shop. 

Whoa! Don't get ahead of yourself Whyemier, you don't have it yet and may decide not to once you see it.ondering:


----------



## Brain Coral (Jul 20, 2014)

Hello Whyemier,

That lathe should weigh in at around 1500 lbs. If you get it up on steel pipe, maybe and inch in diameter and 1/8" walled, you will find that you will be able to roll it around fairly easily; provided that you have a concrete floor. Also, the spindle is likely an LO taper, which is larger and not an LOO taper.

About the 220 volt issue.... what kind of power feed do you have to the shed? Do you simply have an extension cord or do you have an electrical panel with a main breaker for the entire panel and then individual breakers for the circuits. If you have the latter and there is still some room, to get a 220 volt circuit, you simply pop in a 220 volt breaker, according to the motor wattage, and then run a wire from it with two conductors and then the ground to the spot that you want to place your lathe and install the proper outlet according to the amperage of the motor. Wire size will be determined by both the motor wattage and the length of run.

Good luck and let us know how you make out. Maybe take some additional pics of the back side, etc.

Brian


----------



## pdentrem (Jul 20, 2014)

We have round top Student version in the shop. It was beaten before we got it. Needed something for rough work and not contaminate the new lathe with different metals.

Some issues that do show up are the following.

The feed lever and casting in the apron, rides on the shaft, we found a ton of wear in the casting. The hole that the shaft passes through wear into a oval towards the top. The lever is very loose and can be hard to properly engage.

The belt pulley at the top works loose regularly. I finally had the item off and added a couple more set screws. Ours is a flat belt not twin v-belts.

The crossfeed gear at the top of the apron can get badly worn, due to poor lubrication. It also does not fully engage in our machine and has not done so for a very long time. Maybe never did. The teeth are only half engaged and naturally I had to reverse this gear to use the other side of the teeth.

Overall it is a good machine even if clapped out as it is. I would like to have seen it when new. I do find the controls to be a bit vague on their positions. All the levers are in the same place and poorly marked, maybe it was better marked 40 yrs ago.
Pierre


----------



## nickmckinney (Jul 20, 2014)

I tried contacting that same listing 3 months ago just to view it but got no response............The price has been dropping steadily so I would offer what is comfortable to you and see if he takes it.


----------



## ScrapMetal (Jul 20, 2014)

Whyemier said:


> If it works out the Biggest problem I'll have is getting this machine into my 'shop/shed' and maneuvering it around. Next is providing power to the 220, only have 110 in the shop.



Is your shop attached to the house or is it separate with it's own panel?  If it's part of the house all you would have to do is run a new wire from the main panel and if it's separate you probably already have 220 coming in to the panel.  Either way, I'd think that you are just the cost of a new breaker, some wire, some conduit, and an outlet away from having 220 for the lathe.

JMHO

-Ron


----------



## Whyemier (Jul 20, 2014)

The shed is separate from the house, possibly 75 to 100 feet away.  The landlord ran a line from the house panel to the shed for me, has two 120 circuits coming from a ??30 amp?? satellite box.  I believe it cannot be adapted to 220 because I mentioned it to him when he was going to run it and he said it was not possible.???don't know???

The floor is wood, its a 12'x18' shed that I adapted as my shop, suits my purposes.  I had about 900 sq. ft. in a concrete building sitting in the middle of a field.  That all changed when it was broken into and my welder and several other things disappeared.  Ce-La-Vie

Anyway, if all works out positively I may also try the 1"pipe as rollers even tho' it is a wooden floor. The problem of the 220 still exists.


----------



## Ray C (Jul 20, 2014)

Maybe put a different 110 motor in it.  Maybe you'll get lucky and the motor it has is convertible from 220 to 110...  Anyhow, swapping-out a motor with something different is not too hard.


Ray


----------



## Brain Coral (Jul 20, 2014)

Hello Whyemier,

Your wooden floor may not pose too many problems with moving your lathe around. It's just easier on concrete. There is nothing that can't be overcome, including the power source. 

I don't pretend to know nor can guide you as to what you need to do to provide an adequate source of power, but it can be done. 220 volts is still single phase power that comes into the house. An electric baseboard heater is 220 volts... a water pump is usually 220 volts.... a clothes dryer is 220 volts..... your stove is 220 volts.... 

Maybe there is not enough available room in the existing house panel to provide the amperage that you require, but normally, a line of some heft would be run from the house panel with a substantial breaker to provide power to the outbuilding. Within the outbuilding would be another service panel that would recieve the power from the house. Within this panel would be a series of seperate circuit breakers for additional circuits. 

30 amps from the house panel is doable.... you just need a seperate panel at the shop to make it happen. I'm certain that others with far more experience than I will chime in.

Cheers.... 

Brian


----------



## george wilson (Jul 21, 2014)

Make sure that welded gear runs true.


----------



## Uglydog (Jul 21, 2014)

Brain Coral said:


> There is nothing that can't be overcome, including the power source.
> 
> I don't pretend to know nor can guide you as to what you need to do to provide an adequate source of power, but it can be done. 220 volts is still single phase power that comes into the house. An electric baseboard heater is 220 volts... a water pump is usually 220 volts.... a clothes dryer is 220 volts..... your stove is 220 volts....QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Brain Coral (Jul 21, 2014)

george wilson said:


> Make sure that welded gear runs true.



A very important point George. If it doesn't, there is no end to the problems that this might cause. I have a friend who recieved an entire Colchester headstock and may have that gear as a spare.

Brian


----------



## Ray C (Jul 21, 2014)

george wilson said:


> Make sure that welded gear runs true.



Yeah... good point!  You could end-up making threads that look like they have hiccups....


Ray


----------



## pdentrem (Jul 25, 2014)

Just to add a picture to show where the wear on the apron control lever (if that is the correct name) is occuring. The shaft that you see spins and the apron lever rides on that, so naturally the casting is wearing away at the top and some day it will let go. Other then getting a newish one there really is no fix that is permanent even at that. Something to look for on this style of lathe in the future.
Pierre


----------



## Whyemier (Aug 3, 2014)

*No Longer Pondering This Lathe*

I've been quiet while thinking over your comments, which I am grateful for.  Decided to wait awhile before making a decision.  Then the seller came down another $150 on his price and I almost bit the bullet and jumped on it. Then the listing was removed by the seller.

That may or may not be a good thing, it is what it is. Keeping in mind all the comments I was cautiously looking at other CL offerings in my area.  But now I have this nagging thought in the back of my mind.

"Do I want to purchase someone elses problems or should I just rebuild my old SB 9C and see if I can upgrade her with a power crossfeed and Quick change gears?" 

I see the carriages and gearboxes listed on E-bay all the time

Aside from that is the fact many of those on CL  listing a lathe have a high price for what the woefully inadequate  photos show and when you ask for more information they don't respond or tell you they don't know anything about the lathe. Then some have the audacity to ask you what your going to pay when you know next to nothing about the machine.

O, sorry, was that a rant? Started to get carried away.

Stiil cogitating I guess.


----------

